# Revell '69 Corvette 427



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my '69 427 Vette


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice job, looks like a real one


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow awesome vette, I love that body style


----------

